
Ask HN: What are reasonable actions to take with COVID-19? - nouveaux
Given the information we have, what are reasonable actions to take either personally or for your business if you&#x27;re not currently in a high risk region?
======
sysbin
Personally, I've purchased water, canned food & bags of beans, supplements,
medication, an air purifier and cleaning supplies. I'll be working from home
if the virus hits where I live. I think I'm not prepared in the sense of what
I would like if the virus truly hits where I live. I'm guessing you would want
to isolate yourself from everyone. I can only theorize but I assume 6 months
would be how long the disaster could last. An ideal situation would be living
in the middle of nowhere with 6 months of supplies. Lastly, invest in things
to keep your psych positive.

------
byoung2
The same best practices always apply whether there is an outbreak or not.
Prevent the spread of germs by washing your hands thoroughly and often, keep
high traffic surfaces clean. For the current novel corona virus, avoid travel
to the affected region and avoid contact with people who have recently
traveled to the affected region. So far all cases have been people who have
traveled to Wuhan or have had prolonged direct contact with someone who has
(e.g. a spouse).

